# Confused about Serpentine Belt Model



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks like the 5060555 is a Dayco number while the 4060555 is the Continental number.

the o.e. number should be 55567574


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

I actually just had my belt replaced today & mine is a 2011 1.4L Turbo as well. & the OEM part is correct as *@mikestony *mentioned, I am looking at the work slip & it shows part #55567574


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Are the 4 and the 5 in the numbers pertaining to number of ribs on the belt by chance?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

If I recall there were different harmonic balancers on early engines. As Snowwy66 mentions one was like a 6 rib belt, vs. the current 5 rib. Or maybe it was 5 rib to 4 rib.

early 2011 engines were imported from Europe to Lordstown for final assembly and we've seen evidence of different belt # of ribbs and pulley designs. 

Early engine replacement procedures also mention changing the harmonic balancer due to the number of ribs to match the accessories on the engine.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

carbon02 said:


> early 2011 engines were imported from Europe to Lordstown for final assembly and we've seen evidence of different belt # of ribbs and pulley designs.


I'll bet joshuab will be keenly interested in that. 

As I recall, there were two different 1.4 Turbo engine models (LUJ/LUV). I wonder if that's not the major difference?


----------



## r-daddy (Apr 9, 2018)

Well, thanks for the input guys. I ordered the 4060555, once is installed I'll provide an update.


----------



## Azztheboy (Apr 17, 2020)

Basically they changed the 6 rib to a 5 rib for later models post 2012.
If you do a search of the models that list the 6 rib harmonic balancer goes on - its like 20% of how many models use the 5. But the stupid thing gets weird. Like a 2016 Encore LUV (assembled in Korea) - has the 6 rib? Super annoying. The crank pulley and the water pump pulley are interchangeable. Peace.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Prompted by this thread, I was pretty sure one of my cars had a pulley with extra, unused grooves on it.

I checked the belt on my 2013 LS 1.8. I found 6 ribs on the belt, and 6 grooves on the pulleys.

My daughter dropped by in our 2012 LS 1.8, and I got a look at hers. Sure enough, the water pump pulley is sporting not one but 4 extra grooves.

On closer examination, I found there is an extra wide rib between the 6 grooves used by the belt and the 4 unused grooves. To me, that implies those grooves are for a separate belt rather than a single, wider belt. But I'm stumped how that might be used. Perhaps not in a Cruze, but in another model?

Anyway, this seems worth adding to the discussion.

Doug










.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

While I don't know the correct part number, I do know this isn't the correct part.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I think this extra pulley width may have to do with the global location of the engine. Vehicles in USA got electric power steering, cars in most of the global market got traditional pump style power steering. I vaguely remember this when looking at Mitchel online service tools. Their information was very broad. Including the 1.3 and 1.6L GEN 1 Cruze engines that never made it to the states. 

Wonder if that entire engine was imported to lordstown as an assembly rather than the engine being assembled stateside. Being a 2012 maybe it's possible.


----------



## Azztheboy (Apr 17, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> Prompted by this thread, I was pretty sure one of my cars had a pulley with extra, unused grooves on it.
> 
> I checked the belt on my 2013 LS 1.8. I found 6 ribs on the belt, and 6 grooves on the pulleys.
> 
> ...


Hi Doug, that's an auxiliary addition to the pulley - its there to be used to drive another pump - usually a A/C pump or power steering pump. Clearly your model doesn't use that. don't know much about the 1.8l, but the 1.4l CRUZE has electric power steering. The extra fat rib is a divider between two belts. The other side is empty because it's redundant. Make sense?


----------

